
PULPino – An open-source microcontroller system based on RISC-V - razer6
http://www.pulp-platform.org/
======
zik
It's great to see how RISC-V has stimulated a lot of activity in open source
CPU design. There are a few implementations now:

* Rocket [https://github.com/ucb-bar/rocket-chip](https://github.com/ucb-bar/rocket-chip)

* lowRISC ASIC [http://www.lowrisc.org/](http://www.lowrisc.org/)

* PicoRV32 [https://github.com/cliffordwolf/picorv32](https://github.com/cliffordwolf/picorv32)

* BOOM (derived from Rocket) [https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-boom](https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-boom)

* SODOR [https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-sodor](https://github.com/ucb-bar/riscv-sodor)

* VSCALE [https://github.com/ucb-bar/vscale](https://github.com/ucb-bar/vscale)

Anyone know of any more?

~~~
donpdonp
Are any of these in fabrication and for sale in small quantities?

~~~
erichocean
Not yet, but you can synthesize a few of them on FPGA boards which you _can_
buy today, and I believe the lowRISC team in particular is working towards Pi-
like boards IIRC.

